# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Cuidados e manutenção de Tridacnas em aquários

## Julio Macieira

Artigo de *Thiago Somera* publicado na *http://www.aqua.brz.net/rep/marinho72.htm*de Ricardo Miozzo



Revista @quaRicardo Miozzo - Colaborador de Aquarismo Marinhohttp://www.aqua.brz.net

----------


## João Magano

Mais uma achega para tratarmos bem das nossas amigas acabadinhas de chegar:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> A iluminação é um fator fundamental para a manutenção de Tridacnas, pois como os corais se alimentam de alga simbiótica. *O uso de HQIs é essencial para se obter sucesso, e devem ser usadas lâmpadas com temperatura de cor entre 5000K e 20000K.* As de 10000K são as que apresentam melhores resultados devido a seu espectro mais completo. Daniel Knop, especialista em Tridacnas, cita lâmpadas de 5500K para a manutenção exclusiva de T.crocea e T. maxima, por serem de superfície e receberem espectro semelhante ao da luz do Sol. As lâmpadas de 5500K são totalmente indicadas para aquários, porém não possuem a mesma beleza e eficiência das de 10000K.


Polémica esta afirmação......

----------

